# Able's: Giant Ribbon & Gothic Wig; Marina giving Bamboo Sphere DIY.



## crwn (Apr 7, 2020)

Like it says on the tin! I'd be happy to allow a few people in at a time so it doesn't get too hectic.

Tips appreciated, be they stacks of bells, REGULAR WOOD, NMT, whatever! But, never required. Only appreciated.


----------



## Violit (Apr 7, 2020)

Would you mind letting me pop over to grab the ribbon and diy? I'm certainly more than happy to bring you some regular wood!


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to come by, can tip 99k bells


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to stop by as well


----------



## eremurus (Apr 7, 2020)

I can also bring a stack of wood to get the DIY and check your Ables!


----------



## crwn (Apr 7, 2020)

Violit said:


> Would you mind letting me pop over to grab the ribbon and diy? I'm certainly more than happy to bring you some regular wood!





ForgottenT said:


> I'd love to come by, can tip 99k bells



I'll pm you codes momentarily 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Sicariana said:


> I'd love to stop by as well





eremurus said:


> I can also bring a stack of wood to get the DIY and check your Ables!



Codes will come shortly!


----------



## Licorice (Apr 7, 2020)

I'd love to pop in. I'll bring you a little something.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 7, 2020)

I would love to come get those ribbons.


----------



## angelcore (Apr 7, 2020)

i would love to come over! <3


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 7, 2020)

i would like to come grab the diy please!


----------



## crwn (Apr 7, 2020)

Licorice said:


> I'd love to pop in. I'll bring you a little something.





Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I would love to come get those ribbons.





angelcore said:


> i would love to come over! <3





Mszcrystal said:


> i would like to come grab the diy please!



I'll send you guys codes after the first batch! Thank you for your patience


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’d love to come thank you!!  Also what’s your native fruit? I have too many pears to sell!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 7, 2020)

are you still open? if so, can i come by for the diy and to shop at able’s?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi.. Can I still come by?  Thanks!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello! If you have time, I'd love to stop by for a quick shopping trip and grab the recipe!


----------



## crwn (Apr 7, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I’d love to come thank you!!  Also what’s your native fruit? I have too many pears to sell!





xoons said:


> are you still open? if so, can i come by for the diy and to shop at able’s?





MrPolarBear said:


> Hi.. Can I still come by?  Thanks!





nintendog said:


> Hello! If you have time, I'd love to stop by for a quick shopping trip and grab the recipe!



Sure! I'll send you guys the dodo code as soon as this batch is done! 
Also, chloe, my native fruit is cherries!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 7, 2020)

crwn said:


> Sure! I'll send you guys the dodo code as soon as this batch is done!
> Also, chloe, my native fruit is cherries!


Thank you!


----------



## savvistyles (Apr 7, 2020)

Would love to stop by for the giant bow!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 7, 2020)

May I pop into ables? I can offer you a Sakura umbrella as tip~


----------



## crwn (Apr 7, 2020)

savvistyles said:


> Would love to stop by for the giant bow!





Cottonball said:


> May I pop into ables? I can offer you a Sakura umbrella as tip~



Sure thing! You guys will be my last visitors for the day, I think. I'll send you the codes after this batch!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 7, 2020)

Are you still open? I would like to come.


----------

